

Supreme Court of Victoria on the liability of ISPs for copyright infringement - westicle
http://www.commercialcourt.com.au/Lists/News/DispForm.aspx?ID=2291

======
westicle
The case concerned the liability of an ISP "iiNet" for the copyright
infringement of its customers via BitTorrent.

The actual judgment is worth a read. It goes into some detail about the
technology involved and is in my view a pretty good legal analysis of the
implications for ISPs.

